# 22lr



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Someone sent this to me and thought it worthy of repost


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Dovans , had not seen this and I received the same thing and posted it under the comedy corner. Didn't mean to walk on your original post. Sorry!.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

its all good brother. Comedy corner is probably where it should be anyways.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Have not seen any in my area for months.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got luck and walked into wal mart an month ago and they happened to be putting their daily stock out. Well they had 4, 1000rd bricks of m-22, i got 3 of the 4!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good luck with finding it. I would like to purchase a couple .22 rimfire pistols. Wont do it because without ammo they would only work as paper wieghts.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Have found .22 ammo the last two times to retailers, but not in quantity over the 525 packs.


----------

